# Yorkshire Sculpture Park



## moonsi til (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm wanting to visit the park as I have never been. I'm thinking it will probably be in October for my birthday and will probably stay in my BFs camper. Anyone know if you can camp in the park or another place to stay? I would also like to go walking for a few hours also but my Yorkshire knowledge is scant so suggestions here would be appreciated too.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 26, 2008)

small bump


----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 26, 2008)

Its a great place to find shrooms.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 26, 2008)

The car park is cleared and locked at 6.30 in summer and 5.30 in winter, so I seriously doubt if you could park a camper van there.

[Not sure what date in October the changeover is - may be as early as 1 October rather than when the clocks go back.]

If you do the full circuit of the outer park, you'll fit in a couple of hours walking!


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

spawnofsatan said:


> Its a great place to find shrooms.



of many persuasions or just the magic variety?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 27, 2008)

All kinds


----------



## Frampton (Aug 27, 2008)

A long, long time ago you could stroll anywhere and even (discretely) camp. Now there are are big signs to greet you that list all the things you cannot do. You may only picnic in the designated picnic area - which the wasps have discovered is an ideal feeding place.

But it's a great place if over-regulated.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 27, 2008)

I have found one at the moment. It's Holme Valley Caravan Park which is 10 miles from the park.


----------



## D (Aug 27, 2008)

spawnofsatan said:


> All kinds



excellent!

I am eager to go mushroom hunting soon.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 27, 2008)

Frampton said:


> But it's a great place if over-regulated.



Over regulated in what way?


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 28, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> The car park is cleared and locked at 6.30 in summer and 5.30 in winter, so I seriously doubt if you could park a camper van there.
> 
> [Not sure what date in October the changeover is - may be as early as 1 October rather than when the clocks go back.]
> 
> If you do the full circuit of the outer park, you'll fit in a couple of hours walking!




Yeah I have just been reading. Park is 500 acres


----------



## Frampton (Aug 28, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Over regulated in what way?



The sign greeting you in the car park instructs that you are not allowed to skate board, clamber on the sculptures, let dogs loose on the sheep, pick the flowers, worry nesting sites, eat outside of the designated picnic areas, ride horses...... it depressed me


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 29, 2008)

But to be fair, I live 4 mile away and all the times I've popped down I've never seen an officious type outside of the indoor bits.
We used to camp illicitly beyond the second lake and yeah, locally sourced shrooms were involved too.

Can't ya just smell 'em in the air recently?


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 29, 2008)

Frampton said:


> The sign greeting you in the car park instructs that you are not allowed to skate board, clamber on the sculptures, let dogs loose on the sheep, pick the flowers, worry nesting sites, eat outside of the designated picnic areas, ride horses...... it depressed me



Most of the requests dont strike me as particularly unreasonable to be fair,


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 16, 2008)

Got something sorted now... We are going to drive up on Friday morning and spend the day in the park then goin to drive over to Bridlington for www.musicportfestival.com to stop over for Fri/Sat. I'm looking forward as never been to this part of Britain before.


----------

